# Unità d'Italia?



## Mari' (17 Marzo 2011)

*Unità d'Italia?*

*Unità d'Italia?*
  Intervista a   Giovanni Fasanella - 17 Marzo 2011



http://www.cadoinpiedi.it
Intervista  al giornalista e autore di *"1861. La storia del Risorgimento che non  c'è sui libri di storia.* *L'Italia di ieri che racconta l'Italia di oggi"*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyoWW1oFqic


*Un Paese governato da un partito  secessionista. A Salerno c'è chi sogna un Regno autonomo. La storia di  un'unità che nessuno ci ha raccontato

*Il 17 marzo 1861, esattamente 150 anni fa, nacque  il Regno d'Italia. Oggi che il vento secessionista spira con forza c'è  da porsi delle domande sulla festa odierna. Ne abbiamo parlato con lo  scrittore Giovanni Fasanella.

*Festeggiare o no i 150 anni dell'Italia unita, il 17 marzo?*

 Più che festeggiare, sarebbe necessario, salutare e patriottico  convocare un consulto di medici al capezzale  di un paziente in agonia,  l'Italia. Questa era l'occasione migliore per farlo. Ma la politica è  distratta. Le istituzioni, se si eslcude la Presidenza della Repubblica,  che fa quel che può, sono assenti. La cultura e la storiografia  ufficiale sembrano impacciate, se non imbarazzate. Stampa e Tv, salvo  rare eccezioni, fanno il resto, annegando l'evento fondamentale della  nostra storia in un mare di inutile retorica. Ancora una volta si  celebra, invece di raccontare. L'unico dato confortante è il numero  impressionante di libri scritti da autori non "autorizzati", divulgatori  non di professione che tentanto di riempire i vuoti impressionanti  lasciati dalla storiografia ufficiale.

*Che l'Italia non goda di buona salute, lo si vede a occhio nudo. Ma che cosa c'entra questo con il Risorgimento?*

C'entra, eccome! Una forza politica come la Lega ha messo radici al Nord  puntando sulla rottura territoriale del paese e su sentimenti xenofobi e  antimeridionali. Al Sud, per reazione, si sta sviluppando sempre più un  fenomeno speculare e opposto. Gli shutzen sudtirolesi si dichiarano  fieramente austriaci. E il presidente della provincia di Salerno ha la  bella pensata di proporre una nuova regione che si chiami "principato di  Salerno". E' un caso, se gli italiani non sono d'accordo neppure sulla  necessità di festeggiare il loro centocinquantesimo compleanno? No, non  lo è: stanno esplodendo tutte le contraddizioni irrisolte della nostra  storia unitaria.

*E di quale malattia soffrirebbe, dunque, l'Italia?*

 Sindrome da stress post traumatico. Il rimosso che torna in superficie.  Per un secolo e mezzo nessuno ha davvero raccontato agli italiani com'è  che sono diventati un Paese unito. Nessuno ha mai detto che l'idea  unitaria, per quanto radicata, apparteneva soltanto a un'élite  intellettuale, aristocratica e borghese. Che è stata imposta dall'alto  attraverso una guerra di conquista, il massacro di civili innocenti  -donne, vecchi e bambini-, l'uso sistematico della corruzione, i brogli  nei plebisciti per l'annessione, l'uso della malavita organizzata in  Sicilia e a Napoli. E ancora, e soprattutto, che l'Italia unita fu il  frutto di un progetto geopolitico di una potenza straniera,  l'Inghilterra, che aveva bisogno di una sua "colonia" nel Mediterraneo  in vista dello scavo del Canale di Suez, che avrebbe aperto una via  nuova e più veloce per i traffici con i suoi possedimenti in Oriente.  Per questo gli inglesi crearono e finanziarono il "mito" di Garibaldi  attraverso la massoneria, la diplomazia, l'intelligence e i loro  apparati di propaganda e informazione.  Nessuno ci ha mai detto che gran  parte delle patologie che affliggono oggi l'Italia hanno una radice  proprio nel suo dna, nel modo in cui venne realizzata l'unità.

*Dunque, per paradosso, se ne dovrebbe trarre la conclusione che forse era meglio non farla, l'Italia?*

 Non ho detto questo. Ho detto che forse  L'Italia poteva nascere in un  altro modo e crescere meglio. Comunque avevamo il diritto di sapere per  metabolizzare i traumi della nostra storia. Io credo nel mito unitario.  Detesto invece la retorica che lo ha ingessato e oggi rischia di  ucciderlo. Le ferite della nostra storia, di tutte le epoche, sono state  coperte in malo modo. non si sono mai chiuse davvero, anzi si sono  infettate e l'Italia oggi rischia di morire di setticemia. Dobbiamo  riaprirle, quelle ferite, pulirle bene, disinfettarle, curarle e  ricucirle, se vogliamo arrivare a festeggiare i nostri 200 anni.  
http://www.cadoinpiedi.it/2011/03/17/litalia_da_raccontare.html#anchor


:up:


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Marzo 2011)

Ma intanto la mia piccola sbandiera il nostro Tricolore e canta con me l'inno, che per quanto possa essere brutto è il nostro inno.
Lei di certo non soffre di come è stata unita l'Italia, e spero venga su una buona Italiana.


----------



## Mari' (17 Marzo 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma intanto la mia piccola sbandiera il nostro Tricolore e canta con me l'inno, che per quanto possa essere brutto è il nostro inno.
> *Lei di certo non soffre di come è stata unita l'Italia*, e spero venga su una buona Italiana.


Perche' e' piccola, una bambina innocente ... aspetta che cresca


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Marzo 2011)

Direi che dopo tanto sia arrivato il tempo di considerarsi uniti. Perché quando fa comodo, si è sempre pronto a dire la propria nazionalità. Bisogna farsi una ragione e proclamarsi cittadino della terra richiede nominare il luogo in cui si vive.

Mi è più facile identificarmi come Bavarese, ma da una ventina di anni anche come Tedesco, perché alla fine conta quel che si fa, e non tanto la storia di un paese.

Certo di aver sollevato un polverone, torno a nascondermi :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (17 Marzo 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Direi che dopo tanto sia arrivato il tempo di considerarsi uniti. Perché quando fa comodo, si è sempre pronto a dire la propria nazionalità. Bisogna farsi una ragione e proclamarsi cittadino della terra richiede nominare il luogo in cui si vive.
> 
> Mi è più facile identificarmi come Bavarese, ma da una ventina di anni anche come Tedesco, perché alla fine conta quel che si fa, e non tanto la storia di un paese.
> 
> Certo di aver sollevato un polverone, torno a nascondermi :mrgreen:


Questo discorso dovresti farlo a quelli  della Lega :cooldue: ... ma conoscere la propria storia/origini (quella vera) e', oltre ad un diritto, un dovere.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Marzo 2011)

Più che *Lega* si dovrebbe chiamare *Slega* :rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (17 Marzo 2011)

*Viva l’Italia! Nonostante tutto*

Scrisse *Antonio Gramsci* nel 1920, sull’_Ordine Nuovo_, queste parole:_  “Lo stato italiano è stato una dittatura feroce, che ha messo a ferro e  fuoco l’Italia meridionale e le isole, squartando, fucilando,  seppellendo vivi i contadini poveri che scrittori salariati tentarono di  infamare col marchio di briganti”_.

*Aveva ragione*. Ed è anche vero che il Risorgimento non  fu per niente una “rivoluzione di popolo”, e che fu usato dalla  monarchia sabauda per costruire sì uno stato unitario, ma nell’interesse  di una borghesia gretta e ottusa, subito pronta ad allearsi con i  latifondisti meridionali, reazionari e sanfedisti. Il fascismo nacque,  figlio carnale, da quella alleanza.

Eppure l’Italia non è stata solo il risultato di questa storia. E  potrebbe ancora essere, dopo 150 anni, una cosa diversa dall’immonda  decadenza cui è stata costretta, o (per quelli che hanno chinato la  testa) a cui si è assoggettata. Lo prova la *Costituzione *di cui si è dotata, dopo la caduta del fascismo.

E poiché vedo, con raccapriccio, chi sono coloro che oggi insultano il  tricolore, i lanzichenecchi della Lega;  e poiché vedo chi è, e di che  pasta è fatto, l’eversore che guida il governo d’Italia, contro la  Costituzione, allora non posso che stare dalla parte del *tricolore *(anche se non mi piace l’inno di Mameli) e della Resistenza, che quella Costituzione promosse.

Festeggio  dunque il 150esimo anniversario del nostro paese: per *difendere *la  sua unità (contro gli organizzatori potenziali della guerra civile) ;  la sua democrazia (anche se così tanto minacciata); quel poco di  giustizia sociale che ancora resta (anche se così tanto offesa).

Tornando a Gramsci: è un “casamatta”, nella quale difenderci e dalla quale, appena possibile, riorganizzare la *controffensiva*.

 Giulietto Chiesa 

http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/2011/03/17/viva-litalia-nonostante-tutto/98312/


:bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:

Molto vero questo articolo di Giulietto Chiesa, bravo.


----------



## Mari' (17 Marzo 2011)

*150 anni, Berlusconi fischiato in Basilica: “Vergogna, vergogna”. Ed esce dal retro

*






Il presidente della Repubblica,* Giorgio Napolitano*,  insieme alle più alte cariche dello Stato, ha reso omaggio stamane  all’Altare della Patria nel giorno delle celebrazioni per il  centocinquantesimo anniversario dell’unità d’Italia.
Insieme al Capo dello Stato erano presenti i presidenti di Senato e Camera, *Renato Schifani* e *Gianfranco Fini*, oltre che il presidente del Consiglio, *Silvio Berlusconi*. Presente anche il presidente della Corte Costituzionale, *Ugo De Siervo*,  che in queste settimane non ha lesinato stoccate al premier per le sue  parole sulla Consulta. Dopo aver passato in rassegna lo schieramento  delle forze armate, il Capo dello Stato ha intonato l’inno nazionale  accompagnato dalla banda della Polizia. A chiudere la cerimonia, il volo  delle Frecce Tricolori.

*Contestato Berlusconi prima al Gianicolo e poi a Santa Maria degli Angeli -*  Fischi e cori di disapprovazione hanno accolto questa mattina  all’uscita Silvio Berlusconi, dopo la visita al Museo della Repubblica  Romana, al Gianicolo, nel quadro delle celebrazioni per il 150esimo  dell’Unità d’Italia. Praticamente senza distinzioni, a quanto hanno  potuto constatare i cronisti presenti, la folla che si era raccolta  nello slargo antistante il piccolo museo di Monteverde ha contestato il  presidente del Consiglio, con slogan ritmati “dimissioni, dimissioni”,  proseguiti anche quando il corteo di auto blu si è allontanato, al  termine dell’impegno.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3TMpP7Vke4

Stessa accoglienza quando il premier è giunto alla Basilica di *Santa Maria degli Angeli.*  Il presidente del Consiglio è stato fischiato in piazza della  Repubblica, appena sceso dall’auto per entrare nella chiesa dove ad  attenderlo c’era il Capo dello Stato per assistere insieme ad altre  autorità alla celebrazione religiosa presieduta dal cardinal Angelo  Bagnasco. *“Dimettiti, dimettiti”* è stato lo slogan  gridato da un gruppo di cittadini. Altri fischi e un ‘vergogna,  vergogna’ sono stati urlati anche quando Berlusconi è entrato nella  Basilica. Al termine della cerimonia religiosa, il Cavaliere è stato  l’unico tra le autorità ad *uscire dal retro* della  basilica. Diversi fischi sono stati indirizzati nei confronti del  ministro dell’Istruzione Mariastella Gelmini, appena uscita sulla  piazza.

Anche in questa occasione, invece, come al Gianicolo la gente ha rivolto  una calorosissima accoglienza e un’ovazione al Presidente della  Repubblica, Giorgio Napolitano, salutato da applausi e incitamenti ad  ogni tappa della lunga giornata romana.

*Gli incitamenti al Capo dello Stato nelle varie tappe della celebrazione *hanno un po’ fatto ombra alle esternazioni odierne del premier che, comunque, non so mancate*.* “Vado avanti, non lascio il paese in mano ai *comunisti*“,  è stata la frase pronunciata da Silvio Berlusconi ad un gruppo di  cittadini presenti alle celebrazioni dell’Unità d’Italia a Piazza  Venezia.

*A poche centinaia di metri da piazza Venezia, a Montecitorio*,  fervono i preparativi per le celebrazioni del pomeriggio con il  Presidente Napolitano. Proiezioni di luci tricolore e simboli che  ricordano la bandiera si vedono un po’ dappertutto nel palazzo che  ospita il Parlamento. Il presidente della Camera *Gianfranco Fini*  si è complimentato con gli organizzatori “è’ tutto molto bello” ma non  entra nella polemica sui leghisti “abbiate pazienza, parlerò dopo”  esclama ai cronisti. Intanto fuori dal palazzo, nella Galleria Colonna  di Largo Chigi, un gruppo di ragazzi ha organizzato un flash mob: “C’è  una festa alla quale non siamo stati invitati” è lo slogan di uno  striscione srotolato da un gruppo di *giovani precari*.

*C’è poi un’altra Italia che lavora costantemente per fronteggiare l’emergenza *e  che non dimentica, però, di lanciare un tributo al Paese. Sono gli  ufficiali della guardia costiera italiana impegnati sulle coste di  Lampedusa con l’aumento degli sbarchi di queste settimane. Oggi a  mezzogiorno le motovedette suoneranno le proprie sirene per onorare la  ricorrenza dei 150 anni. Ma a Lampedusa non mancano le *polemiche*. Innescate dal sindaco dell’isola, Bernardino De Rubeis, ”l’Italia, che oggi dovrebbe essere unita, *non ci è vicina*, per questo tengo la bandiera a *mezz’asta*,  in segno di protesta”, dichiara il primo cittadino, che aggiunge “c’è  sofferenza degli operatori turistici dell’isola a causa della presenza  di oltre *tremila immigrati*, che dovrebbero essere trasferiti altrove”.

*Anche le “Snorq” *ci tengono a lasciare un segno della  loro presenza in questo 150mo anniversario. Un gruppo di una ventina di  donne del comitato “Se non ora quando?” si sono riunite sotto il  monumento di Anita Garibaldi e hanno affisso un lungo striscione con la  scritta: “Le donne sono il nuovo Risorgimento”.  Poi il gruppo di  attiviste ha dato il via ad un flash mob. “Abbiamo messo in scena questo  flash-mob – racconta Claudia Bella – perché vogliamo farci sentire  ancora. Non vogliamo disperdere l’esperienza del 13 febbraio, ma  radicarla sul territorio romano per affrontare i tanti problemi di  questa città. Nel centocinquantenario dell’Unità d’Italia – continua –  siamo sempre di più il motore per il futuro del Paese e di Roma”.

*L’Unità d’Italia è stata celebrata* anche da molti dei  nostri  connazionali all’estero. I frati cappuccini in missione nel   centro-Africa hanno voluto inviare alle redazioni dei giornali italiani   un loro messaggio: ”Cappuccini d’Italia. Fratellidel mondo. Auguri,   Italia, Grande Paese”. Una didascalia su una grande foto che ritrae   sullo sfondo una capanna in paglia, a Bouar, nella Repubblica   Centrafricana e cinque frati cappuccini che, sorridenti, innalzano la   bandiera dell’Italia per festeggiare la giornata dell’Unità. Anche in *Cina *è   stato ricordato il 150mo anniversario dell’unità d’Italia con una  serie  di iniziative organizzate dall’ambasciata Italiana a Pechino.  Convegni,  proiezioni di film a tema, concerti sono stati allestiti a  Shanghai e  nella vicina Suzhou, dove sarà la cucina italiana a farla da  padrone.

*Emanuele Filiberto di Savoia*, nipote dell’ultimo re  d’Italia, ringrazia “tanto” il capo dello Stato quanto il presidente del  Consiglio per aver reso omaggio stamani al Pantheon, al “padre della  patria”. L’unità d’Italia, dice Emanuele Filiberto “oggi si sente  tutta”. “Sei mesi fa tutti dicevano che i festeggiamenti sarebbero stati  sottotono e invece non è affatto così – ha aggiunto – l’Italia oggi la  sento mia e la sentono così anche tutti gli italiani”. Ai figli, questa  giornata, dice di averla raccontata così: “L’anniversario della  creazione dell’Italia unita, liberale, patria”. “E’ una bella cosa  rivedere la storia – ha concluso – e questo ci darà il valore stabile  per andare avanti”.

*Bagnasco: “I colpi bassi non aiutano il Paese”* *- *Assistiamo  in questi mesi a ad “un gioco tra poteri, fortemente personalizzati,  fatto di colpi bassi che demoliscono la fiducia nella democrazia e fanno  il gioco del nichilismo, anche quando a parole si afferma il  contrario”. Lo denuncia il presidente della Cei, card. Angelo Bagnasco,  che esorta a svelenire il clima pur restando convinto che “chiunque  accetta di assumere un mandato politico deve essere consapevole della  misura e della sobrietà, della disciplina e dell’onore che esso  comporta”. ”Alimentare lo scontro – spiega però in un’intervista a _Il Corriere_  – può essere una strategia per interessi che non sono quelli del  Paese”. Secondo il porporato, nell’Italia di oggi “la politica è  diventata strumentale, sembra priva di grandi idee dopo la stagione per  niente invidiabile delle ideologie, autoreferenziale e in difficoltà ad  ascoltare il Paese, ad intercettare i bisogni e le speranze delle  persone”. Ed è “sempre meno il luogo della mediazione dei conflitti e  degli interessi in funzione del bene comune”. Occorrerebbe invece  affrontare i problemi veri: “il cambiamento demografico, la crisi  economica, la fatica a uscire dai particolarismi e a promuovere le  mediazioni necessarie per perseguire il bene comune”. E soprattutto  quello dei giovani, che rappresentano il futuro del Paese: “nessuna  società – infatti – può prosperare senza investire nell’educazione dei  suoi giovani”. Bagnasco conferma l’apertura della Cei sul federalismo,  che se “maturo non può voler dire localismo” e consente invece di  “realizzare il principio di sussidiarietà, intersecando quello di  solidarietà”. In tema di giustizia, il cardinale registra posizioni “più  possibiliste rispetto al ‘niet’ assoluto” a ogni ipotesi di riforma e  considera questo “un segnale di onesta’”. Esorta però a un’”estrema  cautela” nel modificare la Costituzione, pur convenendo con il governo  sull’esistenza di “situazioni di carattere strutturale che hanno bisogno  di essere riviste”.

*La Russa: “Inaccettabile la posizione della Lega”* –  Questa mattina il titolare della Difesa ha commentato la posizione della  Lega sulle celebrazioni per i 150 anni dell’Unità d’Italia: ”A volte  c’è un po’ di folklore in alcune esternazioni degli esponenti del  Carroccio”, ma “non sono accettabili atti di scorrettezza e di  ostilità”. La Russa, ha invocato “un passo in avanti” del Carroccio:  “Dobbiamo avere la pazienza di aspettare che termini un percorso: dalla  richiesta di secessione a un federalismo solidale”. “Campate in aria”,  secondo La Russa, alcune dichiarazioni di esponenti leghisti, come  quelle di Borghezio e Speroni: per il coordinatore del Pdl “sarebbe un  errore” se la Lega inseguisse “posizioni estremiste solo per non perdere  i voti di una parte minoritaria del partito”. Il ministro definisce poi  “strumentali” le polemiche della sinistra e si chiede “dov’erano  Bersani e D’Alema” quando sono state ricordate le foibe. “I suoi  esponenti – aggiunge La Russa – per mettere in difficoltà Berlusconi  hanno detto ‘noi siamo quelli dell’inno nazionalè anche se dovrebbero  impararne le parole”. “La scelta da parte della Lega del Nabucco –  conclude – è la prova che il Carroccio è una tessera del mosaico più  bello del mondo, l’Italia”.  Ieri sera in piazza Venezia il ministro  della Difesa è stato fischiato. Dopo aver preso il microfono in diretta  televisiva con Raiuno in occasione dell’esibizione della banda militare  Interforze, dalla folla si sono anche levate grida quali “vergognati” e  “dimettiti”. La Russa, parlando dall’Altare della Patria, ha espresso il  suo “orgoglio di essere italiano”. Poi, ha ringraziato i militari che  si trovano “nei posti lontani, come l’Afghanistan, che ogni giorno fanno  qualcosa per il nostro paese”.

*La ‘Notte tricolore’ -* ”Stiamo rivivendo l’orgoglio di  essere stati la prima capitale italiana”. Dal palco dello spettacolo  musicale in piazza Vittorio Veneto, a *Torino*, il sindaco *Sergio Chiamparino*,  ha ringraziato “le torinesi e i torinesi, le tante persone venute dal  Piemonte e da tutta l’Italia per festeggiare il 150/o anniversario della  nostra nazione”. La ‘Notte tricolore’ inizia un lungo programma di  celebrazioni che nel capoluogo piemontese si protrarrà fino al prossimo  autunno. “In questi sei mesi – è stato l’invito di Chiamparino –  aiutiamo l’Italia di oggi a trovare l’orgoglio di essere l’Italia del  futuro”.  Anche nella Capitale, la ‘Notte tricolore’ ha raccolto  un’affluenza ”eccezionale”. “Agli eventi hanno partecipato circa 100  mila persone”. A fare le prime stime di partecipanti è stato l’assessore  capitolino alla Cultura Dino Gasperini che ha snocciolato i dati per le  varie location. Sono stati 20 mila i visitatori ai musei, 18 mila i  presenti a piazza Venezia, 5 mila al Quirinale, 9 mila alla stazione  Termini, 5 mila in Campidoglio, 20 mila ai Fori Imperiali,  rispettivamente 8 mila a Castel Sant’Angelo e in via del Corso con la  Galleria Alberto Sordi. “Un successo straordinario – ha detto Gasperini –  nonostante le difficoltà causate dal tempo e lo spostamento al coperto  di alcuni eventi”.

*Il tributo di Barack Obama -* ”Io Barack Obama,  presidente degli Stati Uniti, in virtù del potere che la Costituzione e  la legge americana mi affida, proclamo il 17 marzo la giornata di  celebrazione del 150/mo anniversario dell’Unità d’Italia”. Il presidente  degli Stati Uniti ha scelto la formula più solenne per rendere omaggio  al nostro Paese nel giorno in cui tutti gli italiani festeggiano una  tappa importante della nostra Patria. Il giorno, in cui, scrive Obama,  anche gli Stati Uniti festeggeranno l’Italia e “la sua unificazione in  un singolo stato”. All’interno del lungo comunicato diffuso dalla Casa  Bianca, Obama cita Garibaldi e illustra le profonde ragioni storiche che  spiegano questa giornata di celebrazioni, rendendo onore al “coraggio  al sacrificio e alla visione di quei patrioti che fecero nascere la  nazione italiana”. E si lascia andare a un parallelo storico di grande  valore tra la guerra civile americana e l’impresa dei Mille. “Mentre gli  Stati Uniti stavano combattendo per preservare la propria unione, la  campagna di Giuseppe Garibaldi per unire l’Italia ispirò molti in tutto  il mondo alle prese con le proprie lotte”. Ma dagli Stati Unit non è  mancata qualche critica. Con un’analisi durissima del NewYork Times nei  confronti dell’unità d’Italia: “Nonostante oggi si celebri il 150mo  anniversario dell’unità della Nazione, l’Italia resta un Paese più  diviso che mai, politicamente, geograficamente ed economicamente”. Il  giudizio durissimo del quotidiano americano.

_Il 150mo anniversario dell’Unità d’Italia è stato salutato ieri sera  con una grande festa tricolore a Roma. A Piazza Venezia a presentare la  serata in diretta tv Manuela Arcuri davanti all’Altare della Patria.  Non sono mancati però fischi e cori contro il ministro della Difesa  Ignazio La Russa e anche il sindaco di Roma, Gianni Alemanno, è stato  contestato.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAponvtdBlQ

http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...aremmo-stati-spazzati-via-dalla-storia/98281/


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
_


----------



## Mari' (17 Marzo 2011)

*In quali mani siamo*

*Unità d'Italia*
​ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_HcRJBACVI



:risata::sarcastic::risata::sarcastic::risata:​


----------



## Mari' (17 Marzo 2011)

*Qualcuno che la "Storia" l'ha studiata/cercata/trovata*

*Il video tratta delle false flag e dell'unità d'Italia...*

*Il video è stato presentato come introduzione della tesina all' Esame di Maturità.*
*Il tema era : "Censura e Corruzione; due facce della stessa medaglia"*

* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3fU6TLr2CM

:yes:
*​


----------



## Sterminator (17 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Il video tratta delle false flag e dell'unità d'Italia...*
> 
> *Il video è stato presentato come introduzione della tesina all' Esame di Maturità.*
> *Il tema era : "Censura e Corruzione; due facce della stessa medaglia"*
> ...


E' uno schifo Mari'....

con i soldi della massoneria inglese furono corrotti gli ufficiali borbonici ed i garibaldini sbarcarono senza contrasto delle navi borboniche...ed una delle due carrette savoiarde s'areno' pure e furono recuperati dalle navi inglesi che stavano a sorvegliare che tutto procedesse secondo i piani....

Napoli era una capitale europea a livello di Parigi e di Londra, tanto e' vero che in Italia solo li' c'erano i Rothschild....

I savoiardi erano praticamente falliti tanto e' vero si fotterono l'oro del Banco di Sicilia e del Banco di Napoli che battevano moneta....distrussero e smantellarono le fabbriche piu' grandi d'europa trasferendole al Nord.....prima dell'unita' d'Italia nel sud c'erano 19 universita' mentre dopo sopravvisse solo la Federico II di Napoli....erano talmente alle pezze i merdosi savoiardi che la loro diplomazia si ridusse a convincere Napoleone ad aiutarli, mediante una zoccola...la contessa di Castiglione, cugina di Cavour....

sempre ste zoccole in giro...eccheccazzo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (17 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' uno schifo Mari'....
> 
> con i soldi della massoneria inglese furono corrotti gli ufficiali borbonici ed i garibaldini sbarcarono senza contrasto delle navi borboniche...ed una delle due carrette savoiarde s'areno' pure e furono recuperati dalle navi inglesi che stavano a sorvegliare che tutto procedesse secondo i piani....
> 
> ...


*Purtroppo Stermi' la storia la scrivono i vincitori ... a scuola mi/ci hanno abbuffata/i di bugie ... queste cose non le raccontono mai, e' tutto segregato negli Archivi Stato che ogni tanto salta fuori qualcosa ... dopo 150 anni c'e' ancora censura, forse c'hanno paura? ... una cosa e' sicura, l'infamia perdura. 

Tempo fa in una stradina di dove vivo c'era e ci sta ancora scritto su di un muro:* *Un popolo senza identita' non e' una societa' ...  ed io ho fatto aggiungere: e' gent e  merd.*

*La nostra identita' ce l'hanno scippata.
*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8lyxUmjd_k

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BS6XSAay7iY

​ L'ha visto questo film (di quello stronzo di Squitieri)? "Li chiamarono... briganti!"
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Li_chiamarono..._briganti!

Fallo se non lo hai ancora visto  .


----------



## Sterminator (17 Marzo 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Purtroppo Stermi' la storia la scrivono i vincitori ... a scuola mi/ci hanno abbuffata/i di bugie ... queste cose non le raccontono mai, e' tutto segregato negli Archivi Stato che ogni tanto salta fuori qualcosa ... dopo 150 anni c'e' ancora censura, forse c'hanno paura? ... una cosa e' sicura, l'infamia perdura.
> 
> Tempo fa in una stradina di dove vivo c'era e ci sta ancora scritto su di un muro:* *Un popolo senza identita' non e' una societa' ...  ed io ho fatto aggiungere: e' gent e  merd.*
> 
> ...


E' cosi' Mari'....

la superiorita' del Nord dei savoia....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

devo averlo da qualche parte e' il fascista che Squittisce che mi frega...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (17 Marzo 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' cosi' Mari'....
> 
> la superiorita' del Nord dei savoia....
> 
> ...



*E' sempre la solita storia e sotto qualsiasi bandiera 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzDBB3iWLA0


*​


----------

